# Moi moi time!!!



## welshrarebit (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm working at the fish market today and one of the fisherman that I buy fish from gives me a couple of deep sea mois! This fish is so good that in ancient Hawaii only the king was allowed to eat it; anyone caught eating it was instantly executed! 

I'm sorry the pics are kinda blurry! Oh well...













013.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 6, 2014






Filleted...













014.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 6, 2014






On the Weber kettle...













016.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 6, 2014






I also made some grilled edamame to be used in a local favorite recipe: edamame rice with nametake mushrooms and ochazuke wakame furikake...













023.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 6, 2014






gotta wait for my second daughter to get home from school. Soccer season is just starting!!!! Did I mention we won the state championship last year... :biggrin:

:grilling_smilie:

Edited to include dinner plate:













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 7, 2014







Somehow a couple of ribs fell on my plate as well...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 6, 2014)

What's up with those rectangular fillets? Are you smoking SPAM? You said it's only for frying!!!!


----------



## welshrarebit (Nov 6, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> What's up with those rectangular fillets? Are you smoking SPAM? You said it's only for frying!!!!



YOU talked me into it!!! :biggrin:

It was very good!! The wife and kids get home soon and I'll share their verdict as well.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 6, 2014)

Lookin good, My family LOVES Spam and we eat it frequently when we get some quantity on sale...Good stuff! I would like to see the Edamame Recipe. I am a Japanese food nut...JJ


----------



## welshrarebit (Nov 6, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Lookin good, My family LOVES Spam and we eat it frequently when we get some quantity on sale...Good stuff! I would like to see the Edamame Recipe. I am a Japanese food nut...JJ















image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 6, 2014






Sorry chef, I just eyeballed it. No recipe...

I just made regular white rice and added the edamame, mushrooms and furikake; every potluck party we have here someone will bring this and it goes quick.

My local Costco has spam on sale for $5.00 off the regular price! That makes it $1.80 a can...

A nametake mushroom is a wild grown enoki mushroom that has been fermented. It's the bottle on the left of the pic.













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 7, 2014


----------



## welshrarebit (Nov 7, 2014)

I also did some smoked ahi poke at work...













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 6, 2014






I had a prime rib in there so I had to hot smoke it, around 240 degrees. I also had some marlin in there as well. Everybody loved it! The manager said that I need to run that as a special. I'll try again next week and cold smoke it along with some tako. 













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 6, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow how delicious it all does look! It's so fun to learn of new fish!!! Fantastic post! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## chucho (Nov 9, 2014)

Brah! You making me hungreh..... Dat smoked POKE looks sooo ONO!


----------



## welshrarebit (Nov 9, 2014)

Chucho said:


> Brah! You making me hungreh..... Dat smoked POKE looks sooo ONO!



Wassup brah!

I'm gonna put the shoyu on the ahi first next time. 

The smoked spam musubi was unreal ONO!!! 

I'm grinding some home made prune mui right now... Killah pupus!!!

 I was hoping someone would catch the double entendre of the title...


----------



## chucho (Nov 10, 2014)

Welshrarebit said:


> Wassup brah!
> 
> I'm gonna put the shoyu on the ahi first next time.
> 
> ...


I ment to pu aftah dat now i know why you going moimoi! lol


----------



## welshrarebit (Nov 11, 2014)

Chucho said:


> I ment to pu aftah dat now i know why you going moimoi! lol



Yup, you got it!!!

In Hawaiian moi moi means sleep; so because I had two mois it was moi moi time! That's what we tell the kids at bedtime: turn off the tv its moi moi time...


----------



## moikel (Nov 11, 2014)

Down here we get Tongan people with double names including Fui Fui Moi Moi a well known footballer. Don't speak any Tongan so can't tell you what Moi Moi translates to.
Nice looking fish by the way.


----------



## welshrarebit (Nov 11, 2014)

Moikel said:


> Down here we get Tongan people with double names including Fui Fui Moi Moi a well known footballer. Don't speak any Tongan so can't tell you what Moi Moi translates to.
> Nice looking fish by the way.



In Hawaiian when something is doubled it means "very." 

Our most famous example is our first king: Kamehameha. Ka is singular for "the." Meha means shy. Repeated means very shy. So, our first king's name translates to "the very shy."

Obviously this was a name given when he was very young because he was an incredible warrior, leader and statesman!


----------



## moikel (Nov 11, 2014)

Samoan,Tongan,Moari & Hawaiian are all Polynesian languages so I expect there are a lot of shared things. Australia in its own humble way is the big economy for the South Pacific so the Islands people settle here for the jobs  & education.

There is a thing in some words where there is an extra "ah" sound that is written as a,drives football commentators nuts trying to get it right because they want to respectful of the players.So it might be Fa'alogo or Mata'utia written but sound different when the palangi (white guy) pronounces it


----------

